# Arc Anniversary Amps 2100 & 4050CXL-R From the man! Niebur3



## OME573X (Apr 18, 2020)

*Purchased a pair of Arc Audio 20th Anniversary Edition Amplifier's (or A/E) from Jerry as I am a Arc nut and think these may be the very last of the 200 made. Actually didn't realise that Arc still had a couple*
*I got both amps, 2 & 4ch (might be selling the 4ch) arrived today safe and sound
2100CXL-R
4050CXL-R

Can not thank Jerry enough... Amplifier's are absolutely beautiful and it was a great price.. pretty sure these are the last of the 400 total made (may be a couple left)
*
*Made some "Un Boxing" Videos since it's the new thing to do lol...*

_I screw up in the last video on Jerry's authorized list_ but at the bottom of the post I made a list... also pics of the O.G. 2100 vs the AE 2100 internally...

*Video 1.*





*Video 2.*





*Video 3.* _(Last... phone won't take long enough videos lol)_





*The 2100 especially caught my eye as it puts out almost double what the OG 2100 did while drawing less....*
_*Model: 2100CXL-R AE 2100CXL O.G.*
Output (RMS)
Stereo @ 4-Ohms:* 200w ×2 110w ×2*
Stereo @ 2-Ohms:* 400w ×2 180w ×2*
Bridged @4-Ohms:* 700w ×1 380w ×1
*_
*2100-CXL in White*
_*














*_
*AE 2100-CXLR*
_*

















































*

Absolutely "B--E--A--UTIFUL" Amps... I have not opened the 4050 and may very well be selling it. 

*just wanted to thank Jerry again, Cant say enough...*_
*He has invested so much of his time dealing with me. Weather it be changing my mind and wanting "quotes on this ... but I may take that... but wait how about these and new price with all of these combined oh I'm broke again so not yet"
Lol.. I can be a pain
Also spent hours whenever I needed advice totally unrelated to a sale for him. He always offers fair prices and helps out who ever he can....when ever he can. A dying breed in today's world.


I encourage you to contact him for any of the many companies that he is authorized with before you buy new or EVEN USED...*
_*You will be happy you did so.*_

*Jerry N. Of Highdefmobileaudio.com *
_*"NIEBUR3"
~Arc Audio*_
*~Audio Development
~AudioFrog
~Brax
~DYNAUDIO
~Helix
~Hybrid Technologies
~Image Dynamics
~Sinfoni
~Zapco*
*~AudioQuest(RCA's)*
_May be out of date.. but as of the last time I checked with him these were his brands

*hope somebody finds this useful. 
Adam B.*_


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

Jerry is the man! And those amps are beautiful. Makes me wish I would have bought those. I went with the lowly X2’s from Arc. Maybe next time


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

So you finally took the plunge... 👍👍

Another member here just did as well and said they compared very close to his Zapco's..

You will be very happy.. if you don't sell them


----------



## OME573X (Apr 18, 2020)

jimmyjames16 said:


> So you finally took the plunge... 👍👍
> 
> Another member here just did as well and said they compared very close to his Zapco's..
> 
> You will be very happy.. if you don't sell them


I did indeed! I think there were only 5 or 6 of them available and then I bought a set, the gentleman you are speaking of got set and Jerry got a set for himself as well... so probably only a couple left if that


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Those are beautiful inside and out. Even that packaging is impressive.


----------

